# New AquaticLife T5 HO make my rainbows look terrible!



## JPowers (Jul 25, 2007)

The 2 Perfecto 48" double lamp fixtures with T8 bulbs that were on my tank put off too much heat, and not enough light for plants. It didn't make sense to buy another one for my 120 gallon. So, after researching I decided T5 HO would be the best option. I bought 2 of these for my very low tech attempt at plant growth:

http://www.aquaticlife.com/t5ho_dual/index.html

I expected a significant difference in brightness, since I only had 2 Philips Aquarelle T8 bulbs in the rear, and a combination of an All-Glass and Aquarilux T8 up front left over from when I didn't have live plants. It doesn't look that bright to me.

The bulbs that came with the fixture are 6000k, and something called a roseate bulb, which is supposed to balance out the ugliness of the 6000k, I suppose. The fish look absolutely terrible. I have some less common species of rainbowfish, including Aytinio Lake Boesmani rainbowfish, which should look like this:

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV1TGlGr

...but their tails now look flushed out and yellow. All my rainbowfish look drab. It's so disappointing.

I'd appreciate some recommendations. Maybe if I could swap out the 6000K bulbs and keep the roseate, that might make the difference. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You could try a 10k bulb, its a little more blue.

T-5s folks really like the Giesemann midday and aquaflora, myself included. You get very natural light that fish and plants look great in.


----------



## JPowers (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I think what I might do for now is try a couple of 10,000k bulbs with the roseate and see how that goes. If that works out, then next year I'll take the Giesemanns for a spin.

P.S. Beautiful tanks, by the way! I like the last 2 pictures of your 29 gallon the best, especially 9/08.


----------

